# South Korean Mens fashion...



## idabaa

In Korea low cut, v-neck, floral print, pink t-shirt, shiny jeans, and Paris Hilton-esque sunglasses are perfectly acceptable items for a heterosexual man to wear for a night on the prowl.
see my photos if you dont believe me

www.chrisvaines.com

See all of my photos here at www.chrisvaines.com/photos.htm


----------



## Rob

Crikey, that's camp. You'll get a better view rate if you link in your photos so people can view them straight away. See http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21012 for details.

Rob


----------

